# Transit Connect or Caddy?



## Indetailad (Nov 14, 2010)

Not sure if this is in the right area or not, so apologies if its in the wrong place.
Am thinking of getting a van, but the question is do I get a Transit Connect or a Caddy? I really like the Caddy, but can get a Ford serviced/ looked after cheaper. I've always had a German car, so am reluctant not to get a German van, but are they just a bit over priced when others are just as good?

Have found an 07 Transit Connect with 40something k miles for £4495+VAT, but an 07 Caddy with 89000 miles for £4595+VAT.

Any owner experiences/ advice would be appreciated.


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

I am slightly biased 

But if it is a tdi, that caddy is cheap, and 89000 is nothing


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Cant comment on the caddy as never driven one, but I,ve just bought a 53 plate connect and carry a 350L tank/C140 pw/ Genny plus henry/rug doctor and chemicals and you wouldnt know you had anything on board. 3/4 tank of fuel got me 290 miles as well although all that wasnt carrying a full load.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Dont get a connect! i had one and there shocking! cost me 2k to keep it on the road! was only 03 PLATE,not got a caddy 07 plate tdi and its the best van i have ever had!


----------



## Jonay (Nov 17, 2010)

I use both @ work and the caddy is far superior. Connect is shocking in snow/wet!


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

:wave: Caddy is probably your best choice although i have'nt drove a connect. I'v got one and wouldnt get anything else (as long as its the TDI, they hold there value):thumb:


----------



## clark_rally (Dec 26, 2010)

Jonay said:


> I use both @ work and the caddy is far superior. Connect is shocking in snow/wet!


Am sure with the correct tyres for the conditions the Connect would be ok,
however Im with the others on this, the Caddy is a far better van to drive and much better looking.


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Caddy far better and will spend less time off the road from experience. Also the Caddy is much better looking and a better drive


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

caddy - connects are rubbish, no guts in them - i used to have the 1.8td and cost more in diesel than my 1.9cdti astra with 200 bhp, used to do 400 miles to 55 quid, my astra does 460 with more power - and the connect was truly gutless having to rev the nuts off it to get it to move, compare a vw to a ford and the caddy quality is a no brainer decision, the connect is crap - but great for speed bumps at 30


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

caddy tdi :thumb:

i got a 56 plate with 45k on it,

had it mapped to around 160bhp and have now sold my car cos the caddy is so good to drive,


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Caddy again but get the 104ps not the sdi as they are gutless. Ford vans are just a let down, paints thin, constant warranty work. resale value are low compared to the caddy. High milers check for cam belt work etc, dmf.


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Do not got a connect dreadful vehicles, my one for work is always in the garage


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Ive had my Caddy for 6 months now....Brilliant van....Put 10k on it already...Carries everything my Vivaro did. Much better fuel economy, cheaper insurance and roat tax.

I drove a Connect for a week...1 week too many. Any sort of load in the back made it so sluggish...Took about a day to get to 70 mph....

Steve


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Caddy! all day long. Thats my next one for sure :thumb:


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

Caddy, my dad has a Caddy maxi, it's superb. Also a customer of mine, a builder had a Caddy which I looked after, never let him down, he now has a brand new transporter, I think the VW product is just.better full stop.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Caddy :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Depends on budget in all honesty, Caddy's fetch a much higher premium purely based on badge snobbery imo!

The earlier Connects certainly aren't built to quite the same quality as a Caddy on the interior, and it's an older, less refined engine, but it's built well. Caddy's have got quite a commmon fault of breaking gearboxes! My Connect is an '04 with just 46k on the clock, and apart from annual servicing, the only expense I have had to date is a wheel bearing, new backbox and a split intercooler hose - nothing drastic.

I'm outgrowing my SWB as my business is growing. As much as I'd love a Caddy (I prefer the styling in all honesty!), they still fetch a far higher premium - you can pick up the latest Connect which is massively improved (albeit it still with an old engine) with very impressive spec for a van, newer, with less miles for around £3-4k less than a similar specced, but older with higher miles Caddy.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Caddy all the way.


----------



## Adam_84 (Apr 4, 2010)

I've a LWB connect and it's the first van I've had so can't really say much about it apart from it does what I need it too, carries all my valeting gear including a generator, 250lt water tank, pressure washer, chemicals and so on and touch wood I haven't had any problems, it's an 05 plate with 85k on it and at the end of the day it's a van yeah it would be nice if it was quicker but then that's why I have my car. I looked into the caddy and they do look smart and have VW's rep for reliability but as I was just starting out the cheaper option was better for me and I think the connect had a slightly bigger load space. Think the main thing it comes down to is price, running costs and how quickly you might out grow the van so practicality.


----------



## Indetailad (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks to all the replies guys. I do like the Caddy and am swaying that way, but am in the same situation as Adam 84, but for just £100 difference I think I may get the Caddy. It is a 104bhp one. Will keep you informed!!!


----------



## Indetailad (Nov 14, 2010)

mkv said:


> Ive had my Caddy for 6 months now....Brilliant van....Put 10k on it already...Carries everything my Vivaro did. Much better fuel economy, cheaper insurance and roat tax.
> 
> I drove a Connect for a week...1 week too many. Any sort of load in the back made it so sluggish...Took about a day to get to 70 mph....
> 
> Steve


Would you be able to stick up a picture of the inside of the van please? Have you got a water tank in it? Upright or a flat one?
Thanks


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Indetailad said:


> Would you be able to stick up a picture of the inside of the van please? Have you got a water tank in it? Upright or a flat one?
> Thanks


You have a pm


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

i had a caddy for 18 months, was an excellent van, held its value but it was too small for my needs after a while

at that milage take it a good drive, check everything they have been known to blow turbos on the TDI 104s

interior quality is brilliant i loved my caddy


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

David said:


> i had a caddy for 18 months, was an excellent van, held its value but it was too small for my needs after a while
> 
> at that milage take it a good drive, check everything *they have been known to blow turbos on the TDI 104s
> *
> interior quality is brilliant i loved my caddy


Yeh if you dont use it properly, Soot gathers on the vanes, give it some beans now and again 

I know a guy in Australia well over 150k


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Caddy every time. We had a connect. No trouble with it but worlds apart IMHO:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=176393


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Yeh if you dont use it properly, Soot gathers on the vanes, give it some beans now and again
> 
> I know a guy in Australia well over 150k


yeah, like anything mechanical, look after it and it should look after you! you still got yours?



Planet Man said:


> Caddy every time. We had a connect. No trouble with it but worlds apart IMHO:thumb:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=176393


Looks great, i do miss my Caddy but the jump in price between my trafic sport and a transporter was too much unfortunately


----------

